# Armor all shield - amazing ?



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Auto express think so :wink:

I'm gullible so will try the range today . . .

http://www.armorall.eu/media/article_41 ... le.pdf?v=3


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Let us know how good it is in the real world


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Let us know how good it is in the real world


That's what I thought !

Got the body and wheel products. Body shield Goes on beautifully with no effort and immediate wipe off.

Wheels also a simple spray, don't touch, leave to dry, the longer the better.

Lets see . . . .


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Well I've got to say after a few weeks I like it. Really easy to keep clean and rain really just keeps on beading.

Had a problem to start with but only because I put too much on! Should be very thin and buffed off almost straight away, and its quick and effortless to apply and buff off.

Picture below rear number plate shows rain this morning with dirt specks collected and suspended in rain drops which run off with more water, eg more rain or a hose, ie almost self cleaning ! Does anyone else notice this with their high gloss protectant ?


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

grasmere said:


> Well I've got to say after a few weeks I like it. Really easy to keep clean and rain really just keeps on beading.
> 
> Had a problem to start with but only because I put too much on! Should be very thin and buffed off almost straight away, and its quick and effortless to apply and buff off.
> 
> Picture below rear number plate shows rain this morning with dirt specks collected and suspended in rain drops which run off with more water, eg more rain or a hose, ie almost self cleaning ! Does anyone else notice this with their high gloss protectant ?


The problem is its a silicone base, which go sticky after so long without being topped p, and ou end up in a loop of having to use their product, or biting the bullet and using a harsh paint cleanser to remove all traces and start afresh correctly.

I have tried this, plus waterless washers etc... and all with the same results and personally wouldn't recommend them to anyone.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

When is the super hydro phobic nano tech stuff going to become available ?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

X5TUU said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've got to say after a few weeks I like it. Really easy to keep clean and rain really just keeps on beading.
> ...


Sticky? I've not noticed any stickiness at all even after weeks . . . Cleans easy and continues to bead longer than anything else I've tried - I don't recommend - just reporting what I've found . . .


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

mullum said:


> When is the super hydro phobic nano tech stuff going to become available ?


I thought it was?

Gtechniq Exo v1 and v2 or C1/C2 certainly fit the bill.
http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/ex ... ing-180ml/
http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/ex ... d-coating/

The last minute of the last video on the v1 page shows just how hydrophobic it is. The Exo v2 comes in a bottle and has a wider application temperature range so i guess thats easier to apply and would be the one to go for if you dont have a heated garage.

Not used it myself (yet), but I've a mate who details for a living and has just been accredited to use this stuff by Gtechniq and he recons its superb.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh ok, thanks for the links


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

X5TUU said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've got to say after a few weeks I like it. Really easy to keep clean and rain really just keeps on beading.
> ...


But appreciate your view, what have you determined to work best for your cars . . .


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

to each, their own ... if it works for you go for it, as I say I had nothing but long term problems after using this and similar and speak as I find, but if you arent and its performing as its sales pitch says nice one


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you think it could have reacted with the underlying wax that you may used previously ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Armour-All Shield has just got 5 stars & best buy in Auto Express test, closely followed by Wonder Wheels sealant, DoDo Juice Sealant 9th & last.
Hoggy.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have tried the wheel stuff, and found couldn't be easier to apply, although the bits i missed became very quickly dirty. Gasmere, do you have any tips for applying to the wheels. Is it horse is on, or go canny? I left it overnight to dry, what length of time did you leave it for?
I would say the duration I found was say 3weeks, with spraying with hose only to get them looking mint again. Once I washed with shampoo though this virtually removed all protection.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Armour-All Shield has just got 5 stars & best buy in Auto Express test, closely followed by Wonder Wheels sealant, DoDo Juice Sealant 9th & last.
> Hoggy.


http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessorie ... all-shield

those results are a joke, not knocking this product as others seem to find it works, but the turtle wax ice paste wax being 3rd and the simoniz original 4th, they are literally worthless ... the latter is a right ball ache to apply and wears off within days of the car being exposed to air and normal weather, never mind rain or inclement conditions (although they made little comment on durability of it over their '7 winter weeks') ... had a look over on CYC to see what the thoughts are on the results and the vast majority are of the same view as me on them (ie price and longevity of a product are part of their key criteria .. so cheap hard waxes are king lol)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

the minty1 said:


> I have tried the wheel stuff, and found couldn't be easier to apply, although the bits i missed became very quickly dirty. Gasmere, do you have any tips for applying to the wheels. Is it horse is on, or go canny? I left it overnight to dry, what length of time did you leave it for?
> I would say the duration I found was say 3weeks, with spraying with hose only to get them looking mint again. Once I washed with shampoo though this virtually removed all protection.


Pretty much same as you, but been for 6 weeks now and still looks good. suspect its my matt black wheels help appearance but , don't use a cleaner on the wheels after. To apply I didn't want to put much on as the body shield needs to applied sparingly but wheel shield instructions, video, say to apply liberally so I did and it works and yes, I applied late PM and left overnight


----------

